# Friendly reminder about the patch library



## Chris (Apr 22, 2006)

If you can dump your patches via any means, you can share 'em here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/downloads.php?


----------



## zak (Jul 30, 2006)

Huge noob question but...I was going through the patch library and I wanted to know if the amp names within the patch name means that they were made through that amp (or amp model), or are to represent the tone of the amp?


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 11, 2006)

I name mine after the model(or amp it emulates) on the XT I used, can't speak for the others.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 11, 2006)

Once my Vetta II returns to me, I shall upload some cool sounds I made that I don't use in any songs.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 13, 2006)

I do find it a bit funny that of all the patches I uploaded, the ones I use the most are the set least downloaded. 

Gonna have to build some using an actual 7 string when my C7 gets here.


----------

